#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegestufe 1 >

## herzbube55

Hallo ich bin Neu hier im Forum und weiß nicht so genau ob ich mit meinen Anliegen hier in der richtigen Rubrik bin ,zuerst mal Hallo an Alle 
ich habe seit Dezember o8 Pflegestufe 1 und habe einen Häuslichen Pflegedienst der in der Früh jeden Tag kommt und mich mit Frühstück und Waschen versorgt.Meine Frage was muss ich machen wenn ich jemanden habe (Verwandtschaft) der die Pflege übernehmen könnte auf was muss ich achten oder wenn muss ich da verständigen bzw.wie geht die Umstellung von statten muss ich dem Medizinisch Dienst da Bescheid sagen das ich die Pflege in Verwandschaftsuche Hände lege .Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten Herzbube55  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Herzbube, 
du kannst bei der Pflegekasse anrufen und ihnen mitteilen, dass du ab sofort durch einen Bekannten versorgt wirst und die Dienste deines Pflegedienstes nicht mehr beanspruchst. 
Die Pflegekasse sendet dir dann evtl. etwas zum Ausfüllen zu, wo du unter anderem die Bankverbindung von dir einträgst. Dorthin wird dann immer das Pflegegeld der Pflegetufe 1 (215€) überwiesen.

----------


## herzbube55

hallo vielen Dank ,hab da aber noch eine Frage vielleicht kannst Du mir die auch beantworten ,muss derjenige eine AUsbildung haben oder einen Nachweis für Pflege oder wird der von Zeit zu Zeit Kontrolliert ob er das Richtige Tut ,Leider kenne ich mich da gar nicht aus .DANKE

----------


## wheelchairpower

Derjenige muss keine Ausbildung haben und auch nichts nachweisen. Du musst auch nichts nachweisen.
Du musst nur bei PS 1 halbjährlich einen Pflegenachweis bei deiner Pflegekasse vorlegen. D. h. du rufst dann den Pflegedienst an und vereinbarst einen Termin. Dieser kommt und bespricht dann mit dir was evtl. einfacher für deine Pflegeperson wäre. Berät dich zum Thema Hilfsmittel und schaut evtl. nach ob du Druckstellen hast, falls du dazu neigst.
Ist eigentlich voll simpel und unproblematisch.
Den Nachweis schickt der Pflegedienst dann zur Pflegekasse.  http://www.pflegedienst-triebskorn.d...enachweis.html 
Deine Pflegeperson kann, wenn sie möchte, einen kostenlosen Pflegekurs besuchen. Dort zeigt man unter anderem, wie sie rückenschonend abeitet.

----------


## herzbube55

Perfekt  ich sage Herzlichen Dank hat mir sehr geholfen ! Herzbube

----------

